# i need help



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

im having a lot of trouble finding a free program for making sig's...do i have to pay for a program or is the one on the web i could download for free


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Adobe Photoshop would be your best bet. I don't have any torrent programs, but I hear you can get it off torrents easily, also on other forums or P2P programs like LimeWire, Kazaa, and iMesh you can get it easily as well.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> Adobe Photoshop would be your best bet. I don't have any torrent programs, but I hear you can get it off torrents easily, also on other forums or P2P programs like LimeWire, Kazaa, and iMesh you can get it easily as well.


Adobe Photoshop, at school I used it, do you have any link to download it for free because it might be some money.

And did you make that Shamrock banner yourself? Good work, thats a nice banner man.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, very nice banner. I'll send you a PM Choke Wire.


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

TorrentSpy, for Adobe torrent

Download Azureus, I highly recommend it for torrents


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I have Azureus. It's very good. I have the link to the torrent it also has a keygen. I sent CHoke Wire that link. I thought I had links to serials but I was incorrect. Get the torrent anyways. I am crazy. LOL, I could find somebody who could help you though if you wanted serials. :dunno:


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

Funny thing is, I was in the process of downloading photoshop to make a sig when I ran across this post.


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

Go onto Adobe then downloads, get photoshop CS2 trial.(its full version). Then Google and type " photoshop CS2 keygen paradox". Click register on photoshop and open paradox then follow instructions.


----------

